# Safety valves catalogue in pdf file



## جميل عبد الشهيد (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​الاخوة المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم 
دعما لملتقى المهندسين العرب وللاخوة المهندسين اقدم لكم هذا الملف الرائع جدا عن صمامات الامان يرجى الاطلاع والاستفادة ونسالكم الدعاء......والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته...


http://ifile.it/1metdqo/safety valves catalogue .general.pdf 

:77::77::77::75::75::75::12::12::12::13::13::13::14::14::14:


----------



## سباعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## ali mattar (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد الف شكر اخى العزيز والى مزيد من النجاح


----------



## معتز المهندس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل عبد الشهيد قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> الاخوة المهندسين العرب السلام عليكم
> دعما لملتقى المهندسين العرب وللاخوة المهندسين اقدم لكم هذا الملف الرائع جدا عن صمامات الامان يرجى الاطلاع والاستفادة ونسالكم الدعاء......والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته...
> ...


 


سباعي1 قال:


> الف شكر على المجهود


 


ali mattar قال:


> بجد الف شكر اخى العزيز والى مزيد من النجاح


 




معتز المهندس قال:


> *بارك الله فيك *​
> 
> *بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك *
> *بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك *
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الشكر الجزيل للاستاذ سباعي والاستاذ علي مطر والاستاذ معتز المهندس على مرورهم على الموضوع وبارك الله في جهودهم القيمة في دعم الملتقى وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء.....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة...


----------



## القماطي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا خوي


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 ديسمبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]1- آلية معالجة مشكلة عدم صيانة ومعايرة صمامات الأمان:[/FONT]
 المعالجة تكمن في تنفيذ برامج الصيانة الدورية والوقائية تتمثل في الآتي:

1-1 التفتيش والفحص:
أسس فترات التفتيش مع الأخذ في الإعتبار التكرار وظروف تشغيل الموقع وحفظ شهادات صمامات الأمان للمصنع الأصلي وسجل كل إعادة الأعمال اللاحقة.

1-1-1- روتين المراقبات في الموقع:
التأكد من عدم وجود الآتي في صمام الأمان:
1- ضوضاء التذبذب العالي .
2- سائل من غطاء (Bonnet).
3- سائل في إتصال التصريف(Drain connection ).
4- سائل في أنبوب الإطلاق (Discharge pipe). 
هذا يمكن أن يحدث بسبب تسرب في قاعدة صمام الأمان (Safety valve seat).

2-1-1- التفتيش المنظم:
- التأكد من موانع التسرب (Gasket seals) وإستبداله إذ كان ضروري.
- التأكد من قاعدة صمام الأمان (Safety valve seats )
- إعادة صقل (جلخ ) سطوحSeating surfaces)  ) بإستخدام معجون جلخ رفيع أو إستبدال الضرر الجسمي لخرطوم ( Nozzle) و/ أو قرص (Disc).
- إعادة عمل سطوح القاعدة (Seating surfaces) فقط ضمن الحدود.
- تنظيف مساحة التوجيه لحامل القرص لا يستخدم مواد تنظيف حاكة.
- التأكد من ظروف المنفاخ ( Bellows).


2-1-1- تفتيش رئيسي وفحص بدقة:
- تفكيك صمام الأمان بالكامل.
- تنظيف كل أجزاء الصمام.
- إعادة صقل ( جلخ ) سطوح (Seating surface) بإستخدام معجون جلخ رفيع أو إستبدال الضرر الجسمي لخرطوم (Nozzle) و / أو قرص (Disc). إعادة عمل السطوح ( Seating surface) فقط ضمن الحدود.
- إستبدال الزنبرك (Spring) إذ كان متضرر بواسطة التآكل أو تأثيرات الحرارة . وإعادة تركيب الصمام بعد الإستبدال.
- تزييت المدحرج (Bearing )، تعديل البراغي (Screw).
- معالجة التوافق (Treat fits) وموانع (Seals) وسنون اللولبة (Threads)مع عامل انزلاق (Sliding agent) للتركيب.
- تطبيق عامل الإطلاق (Release agent) إلى موقع ، موانع التسرب وسنون اللولبة وتركيب بطاقة تعريف الصمام للإعانة للصيانة المستقبلية.

2-2- المعايرة:
2-2-1- جهاز المعايرة :


_2-2-1-1- الميزات العامة للجهاز:_
  الجهاز يؤدي الإختبار الهيدروليكي أو الإختبار الهوائي لصمامات الأمان ذات الشفه ( Flanged safety valves) تلائم تسلسل LB 600 مطابقة لمواصفات ANSI 16.5 ومع أقطار تشمل بين 1 بوصة إلى 6 بوصة.

_2-2-1-2- الأساس:_
 الوظيفة تستند على أساس مضاعف الضغط مع تدوير هوائي هذا النوع يسمح لإيجاد قيمة الضغط الهيدروليكي المطلوب بسهولة خلال التعليمة الصحيحة لتغذية مضاعف قيمة ضغط الهواء.
 التعليمة الأكثر دقة الإختبار الهيدروليكي ويتم إيجاده بإستخدام (V-V) المغير الحجمي يوضع على إتصال موزع مضاعف الضغط لتنفيذ الإختبار الهوائي ، بدلا الضاغط الهوائي تكمل مع مفتاح الضغط ، صمام الأمان و يستخدم خزان سعة 20Lit.

_2-2-1-3- البيانات:_
مضاعف الضغط الهيدروليكي (HYDRAULIC PRESSURE MULTIPLIER ):
- نسبة ضغط الماء / الهواء (AIR\ WATER PRESSURE RATIO):




.
- موزع الضغط الهيدروليكي مع تغذية ضغط هواء 
( DELIVERY HYDRAULIC PRESSURE WITH FEEDING AIR PRESS AT) 
 7 BAR : 56 BAR
التدفق (Flow): 8 لتر / دقيقة.

ضاغط الهواء AIR COMPRESSOR: 
المحرك الكهربائي (electric motor) =



حصان / ﭬولت
أقصى قيمة ضغط (Max. pressure value)= 220 بار.
التدفق (Flow) =100 لتر /دقيقة.

محدد القياس (GAUGES): 
الدقة (Precision)= 0.5%.

2-2-2- إستخدام الجهاز:
2-2-2-0- إختبار الصمام Valve Test:
 بعد إنهاء عملية ربط المسمار و بعد تركيب الجهاز ممكن أن تبدأ عملية الإختبار . يعتمد على نوع الإختبار المطلوب تنفيذه (إختبار هواء أو ماء) و يجرى كالتالي:
2-2-2-1- الإختبار الهيدروليكي Hydraulic Test :
- أغلق منظم الضغط (PRV-2) لتجنب وصول قيمة الضغط المختبرة أعلى من المطلوب.
- نظم في نصف شوط (V-V) المكبس المغيرى الحجمي (البرغي يجب أن يكون مسحوب 70 ملم). هذه العملية تقبل خلال إختبار الصمام للتقليل أو الزيادة كما هو مطلوب ، قيمة الإختبار الهيدروليكي .
- تأكد بنفسك من أن صمام تصريف الدائرة (VS-3) مغلق وبعد ذلك يوضع صمام ثلاثة اتجاهات (Three Ways Valve) (CV-1) في الماء.
- افتح قليلا (PRV-2) منظم الضغط لتشغيل مضاعف الضغط (HP).
-  زيادة قيمة مزود ضغط الهواء بواسطة (PRV-2) منظم الضغط.
قيمة موزع الضغط الهيدروليكي ستكون متناسبة طردياً مع مصدر ضغط الهواء.
نسبة الضغط (هواء / ماء ) المميزة لمضاعف الضغط هو



هذه النسبة المقبولة خلال التنظيم الملائم ( advisable regulation) لقيمة مصدر ضغط الهواء لتنظيم القيمة المطلوبة لموزع الضغط الهيدروليكي.
وصلت القيمة المطلوبة لمضاعف الضغط الهيدروليكي يكون الضغط الهوائي متوازن والضغط الهيدروليكي ، ستتوقف آلياً.
- في هذا الوقت أخفض قيمة مزود ضغط الهواء بواسطة المنظم (PRV-2).
هذه العملية تمنع إعادة تشغيل مضاعف الضغط إذ كان ضروري لتخفيض ضغط الإختبار الهيدروليكي.
- لأداء تنظيم حسن (Fine regulation) لقيمة ضغط الإختبار شغل على (V-V) مغير الحجم.
- بعد فصل صمام الإختبار إجعل الصفر قيمة لمضاعف مزود ضغط الهواء بواسطة منظم (PRV-2).
- قبل إجراء عملية الفك أخفض ضغط الإختبار التشغيلي على (V-V) ثم أفتح صمام التصريف (VS-3).

2-2-2-2- الإختبار الهوائي: Pneumatic Test:
- تأكد من (PRV-1) منظم الضغط في وضع الصفر ثم حدد موضع صمام ثلاثة إتجاهات (Three ways valve) (CV-1) في الهواء.
- شغل ضاغط الهواء بواسطة ضغط زر (START) على لوحة التحكم.
وصلت قيمة ضغط العمل لضاغط الهواء الذي سيتوقف آلياً بواسطة مفتاح الضغط (PS).
- ضع قيمة ضغط الإختبار المطلوب شغل على منظم الضغط (PRV-1).
- قبل إجراء عملية الفك أخفض ضغط الإختبار التشغيلي على وضع الصفر على (PV-1) وهو منظم الضغط وأفتح بعدها صمام التصريف (VS-3).
2-3- ماهية الإختبار وحدود قبوله :

2-3-1- ضبط صمام ليتطلب ضغط الفرقعة:
Setting Of Valve To Require Pop Pressure:
 بعد أن يحدد الصمام ويعيد تجميعه ، جاهز لتعديل الزنبرك نهائياً لضمان ضغط الفرقعة المطلوب . إعادة إجراءات الإختبار ستكون مختلفة طبقاً للممارسة العملية . لكن عموماً الصمام يركب على قاعدة الإختبار ويتم زيادة ضغط العمل ببطء حتى يفرقع الصمام (Pop). توصيات المصنع يجب أن يستخدم كدليل في تعديل الزنبرك لتصحيح الوضع . اذ كان ضغط الضبط الجديد (New set pressure) يتطلب ، حدود المصنع لتعديل الزنبرك لا يجب أن تتجاوز والمتطلبات الضرورية للمواصفات القياسية القابلة للتطبيق يجب أن تراعى.
 بعد أن يعمل التعديل النهائي ، الصمام يجب أن يفرقع في أقل مرة ليبرهن دقة الضبط.
 الفقاعة النهائية يجب أن تكون ضمن ±



 ضغط الضبط البارد.
The final pop should be within ±



percent of the required cold set pressure.

*قبل إعتماد الصمام للخدمة.*

السماحية للوضع الساخن يجب أن يعمل في تطابق مع بيانات المصنع عندما يؤدي الإختبار مع الماء ، الضغط يجب أن يرفع ببطء إلى الوضع المطلوب . الخروج يجب أن يراعي لدليل التسرب أو مؤشر الضغط يجب أن يراعى لهبوط لحظي (Momentary drop).
الضغط في أي صمام يحرر(Releases) يجب أن يكون±



% ضغط الضبط الخاص Specified set pressure .
The pressure at which the valve release should be within ±



 percent of the specified set pressure.
قبل إعتماد الصمام للخدمة.

تعريف Cold set pressure:-
ضغط الضبط البارد هو الضغط الذي يفتح عنده الصمام على الأقل مرتين خلال الإختبار وضمن المدى المسموح به.
2-3-2- التأكد من متانة الصمام Checking of valve for tightness :
بعد التأكد الكافي لضبط الضغط ، أنه مرغوب لتأكد الصمام للتسرب . هو مهم لتقليل التسرب من صمامات تنفس الضغط لأن التسرب الزائد ممكن أن يكون خطر على المستخدمين والمعدات بالإضافة إلى أنه يؤدي إلى إفساد وجعل الصمامات غير صالحة وخسائر تشغيل. الصمام يمكن تختبر للمتانة Tightness على قاعدة الاختبار بواسطة زيادة الضغط على الصمام إلى نسبة 90% من ضغط الضبط Set pressure ويراعى جانب الإخراج لوجود التسرب.
حدود قبول الإختبار وفق لــ
API std 527 Seat Tightness of pressure relief valves march 2002.

2-4- تحليل النتائج :
 إذ كان الصمام يفتح في ضغط الضبط Set pressure لا حاجة إلى إجراء إختبار أخر . إذ الفرقعة الأولية Initial Pop حدثت أعلى من ضغط الضبط من المستحسن إجراء الإختبار مرة ثانية.
 إذ الصمام تفرقع Pop تقريباً في ضغط الضبط هذا مؤشر أنه من المحتمل أن الصمام قد أنسد بسبب الترسبات.
 إذ الصمام لا يفرقع قريباً من ضغط الضبط هذا مؤشر بأن وضع الصمام كان إما في خطأ أصلاً أو يمكن تغير خلال التشغيل.
 الفرقعة الأولية المنخفضة Low initial  تشير بأن الزنبرك أما أن أصبح ضعيف أو تغير وضعه خلال التشغيل.

2- 
2-6- السجلات والتقارير:
النظام المناسب لحفظ السجلات وإعداد التقارير أساسي ومؤثر لإدارة ومراقبة برنامج أدوات تنفس الضغط في العملية التشغيلية ، هذا النظام يجب أن يكون بسيط وواضح كلما أمكن.
2-6-1- الهدف من إعداد السجلات:
الهدف الرئيسي من إعداد السجلات لجعل المعلومات المطلوبة متاحة لضمان أداء أدوات تنفس الضغط يقابل المتطلبات المختلفة للتجهيزات. السجلات يمكن أن تعتبر مثل العدد لأداء البرنامج ، حيث أن التقارير الإبتدائية تعني الإتصال لتمكن أو تخول المشتركين من تنسيق كل العمل وفعالية توزيع المسؤوليات. في بعض الحالات يمكن أن تحتفظ بالتقارير في الملفات وتعتبر كسجلات دائمة.

2-6-2- الحاجة إلى حفظ السجلات:
سجل دائم كامل يجب أن يحفظ لكل أداة تنفس ضغط في الخدمة. السجل يجب أن يزود ببيانات المواصفات للأداة وتاريخ التفتيش ونتائج الإختبار.
سجل المواصفات يحتاج إلى تزويد معلومات أساسية لتقييم كفاية الأداة للمعدة المركبة عليها ، لإيجاد كفايتها في حالة إعتزام تغيير ظروف التشغيل ، ولتجهيز أبعاد صحيحة ومعلومات المادة لتقلل أخطاء الورشة والتصليحات السريعة.
هو يزود معلومات التصميم الضرورية لتسهيل إعداد طلب الشراء للأدوات المماثلة او لتركيب أداة مماثلة من مخزن قطع الغيار . هذا يسمح بتركيب وإختبار وتغيير أداة تنفس الضغط مع أداة متطابقة على الوحدة ولإيجاد تفتيش مجدول مع أقل زمن ممكن لمعدة غير محمية .
السجلات التاريخية تبين تواريخ ونتائج التفتيتشات لأدوات تنفس الضغط وضرورية لمتابعة ومراقبة طور البرنامج. يمكن المراجعة الدورية لتأسيس فترات التفتيش وأيضا التزويد بمعلومات الأداء. 
يمكن التقييم لإيجاد الأداة المناسبة للخدمة الخاصة الدقيقة. هذه البيانات يمكن أن تشير إلى مشاكل في التصميم والمواد أو سوء إستعمال الأداة.
واحد من أهم الأسباب لحفظ سجلات الخدمة هي التزويد العملي والأساس التحقيقي لتأسيس وحفظ الأمان وفترات تفتيش إقتصادية حتى تاريخه.


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (2 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الشكر الجزيل للاخت المهندسه رمزة الزبير على هذه المعلومات القيمة وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء .وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....:12::12::12:


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 يناير 2010)

توزيع الإختصاصات وتحديد المسؤوليات لعملية معايرة صمامات الأمان​​الواجب والمسؤولية للمظاهر المتعددة للتفيتش وبرنامج إختبار أدوات تنفس الضغط يجب أن يكون واضح ومعرف لتجنب التشويش ويجب أن يخصص بصراحة لتأكيد الإستجابة والقبول. بعض الشركات تخصص هذه المهمة إلى مفتشي المعدات والأخرى إلى مشغلي وحدات العمليات و يتبع على برنامج أسس سابقا والإجراء يتم تحت توجيه قسم الهندسة أو مجموعات التفتيش.

لذلك سنطرح توزيع الإختصاصات وتحديد المسؤوليات وتصور كالتالي:

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]أولاً : المسؤوليات المناطة بالإدارة العامة للشؤون الفنية ( منسقية التفتيش – قسم الهندسة) يمكن أن تتضمن المهام الآتية:[/font]
1- تجهيز المواصفات.
2- إيجاد ضغط الضبط المسموح به.
3- تحديد فترات الإختبار.
4- سجل بيانات الخدمة التاريخي.
5- إعداد قائمة شهرية للأدوات التي حان موعد تفتيشها.
6- مراجعة بيانات الأداء وتجهيز الخدمة الهندسية.
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.] [/font]
[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]ثانياً: المسؤوليات المناطة لإدارة المستودعات ( أقسام العمليات- أقسام الصيانة ) يمكن أن يتضمن المهام الآتية:[/font]
أ. قسم العمليات:
1- ملاحظة الأدوات عند إعادة التركيب في مواضعها الصحيحة.
2- إعداد السجلات أثناء الخدمة.

ب. قسم الصيانة:
1- تجهيز متطلبات العمل الأولية.
2- أداء العمل الميكانيكي المطلوب للإصلاح ، الإختبار وفك و إعادة تركيب الأداة وربط بطاقة تعريف الأداة.
3- حفظ صورة طبق الأصل لسجلات المواصفات لتسهيل التصليحات .
4- تجهيز تقارير الإختبار.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يناير 2010)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]5- المراجع:[/FONT]​​5-1- أهم المراجع القياسية لإختيار و إختبار صمامات الأمان

5-1-1 إختيار الصمامات:
1- ASME VIII Boiler And Pressure Vessel Div I Ug –125 To Ug-136 Page 85-97.
2- ASME VIII Boiler And Pressure Vessel Div Ii R-1 To R-6 Page 365-383 .
3- API RP 520 Recommended Practice For The Design And Installation Of Pressure Relieving System In Refineries A Parti, Design “ Part Ii ” Installation.
4- API std 526 Flanged Steel Safety Relief Valves.

5-1-2 إختبار وتفتيش الصمامات:
1- API std 527 Seat Tightness Of Pressure Relief Valves.
2- API Guide For Inspection Of Refinery Equipment. Chapter XVI – Pressure – Relieving Devices.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (5 يناير 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> [font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]5- المراجع:[/font]​
> 5-1- أهم المراجع القياسية لإختيار و إختبار صمامات الأمان
> 
> 5-1-1 إختيار الصمامات:
> ...


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الشكر الجزيل للمهندسة رمزة الزبير للاهتمامها في هذا الموضوع وعلى هذه المعلومات القيمة التي يجب الاطلاع عليها من قبل المهندسين الميكانيك المختصين في هذا المجال وخاصة الكودات الهندسية المختصة في مجال فحص الصمامات والمذكوره اعلاه.....والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


----------



## رمزة الزبير (5 يناير 2010)

أرفق مواصفات معهد البترولي الأمريكي api
api std 526
api std 527​


----------



## جاسر (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

فعلاً ممتاز , جزاك الله خير 

والشكر موضوع للفاضلة رمزة وحبذا لو تتنبه حيث أنها يبدو نسخت مشاركتها من ملف وورد على جهازها وبالتالي روابط الصور تشير إلى وجودها في جهازها ولابد من رفعها كمرفقات حتى تظهر لنا.

متصفح يثلج الصدر


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول

وفعلا هذه الصمامات يكاد لا يخلو منشأة منها


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكما الله خيرا و فعلا نحن نغتقد لمثل هذه الشروح شرح الله صدوركم و سدور الجيع لفعل الخير و ان يدولوا عليه


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (7 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خير


 


جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> فعلاً ممتاز , جزاك الله خير
> 
> ...


 


عبد الجبار قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على الجهد المبذول
> 
> وفعلا هذه الصمامات يكاد لا يخلو منشأة منها


 


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> جزاكما الله خيرا و فعلا نحن نغتقد لمثل هذه الشروح شرح الله صدوركم و سدور الجيع لفعل الخير و ان يدولوا عليه


 


جابر كريم الشمري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​الشكر الجزيل للسادة المهندسين الافاضل الذين شاركوا في الموضوع وبارك الله فيهم وجزاهم الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه.....


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 يناير 2010)

وجدت صعوبة في رفع الملفات خلال الفترة الماضية والآن أرفق الملفات كاملة مع الرسومات والنماذج باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية كنت قمت بإعدادها عام 2003م وأسألكم الدعاء لي.


----------



## nartop (18 يناير 2010)

مشككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (20 يناير 2010)

nartop قال:


> مشككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الشكر الجزيل لاستاذ nartop;14652 عاى مروره عاى الموضوع ودعمه المتواصل لمتقى المهندسين وجزاه الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...


----------



## gamal1465 (21 أبريل 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم00000مع التقدير


----------



## سليم صبرة (17 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
فى الحقيقة اود ان اشكركم على هذا الموضوع الجيد 
ولكن عندى سئوال وهو الاتى 
ماهو دور قسم السلامة ( مدير السلامة ) فى عملية فحص صمامات الامان سواء كان على الغلايات او اى مكان فى محطة التوليد 
وهل توجد اجراءات خاصة تتخذ من قسم السلامة عند عملية الفحص سواء كان فحص حى او فحص فى الورشة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس جميل ومهندسة رمزة


----------



## سليم صبرة (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلامة عليكم 
لقد طرحت سئوال من قبل ولم احد جاوب على السئوال 
لكن هنا الاخت رمزة عملت تقسيم للمهام كل قسم 
الا يوجد دور لقسم السلامة واجراءات السلامة التى يجب توفيرها من السلامة عند فحص واختبار صمامات الامان


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------

